

Show HN: Android virtualization on ARM processors - robot

This is our MVP (took ~2 years to build): http://vimeo.com/21889466<p>We run virtualized instances of Android/Linux on multicore ARM processors.<p>I am the founder, 29, we are a small team. I would welcome any feedback, suggestions, improvements... A great help would be improving our plans on who to approach with this. There may be people/companies which we didn't think of.<p>I will be in Mountain View from 10th April onwards and happy to meet in person anyone interested in the technology. (also looking for housing in the MV area).
======
robot
Clickable: <http://vimeo.com/21889466>

